# Somerset full moon Yellas 7/8th might still go...



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm heading up to Kirkleigh with a couple of local blokes to camp on the bank and do a bit of night fishing for yellas under the full moon, it's supposed to be an awesome time for these big thumping perch while the full moon is high in the sky. If anyone is interested in joining me for a session or camping the night, let me know as I may be able to arrange sharing a camp site to make it cheaper. I'm waiting to hear what the go is from a mate, but as far as I know it's $20/night per site, up to two people. Will post more specific details as they come to hand. 
Cheers, Karl.


----------



## Kendog (May 29, 2006)

Im heading out to kirkleigh on monday the 9th for the week. Do you reckon the moon will still be bright enough on the monday for some night fishing?

There were some bloody big Yellow's getting around up there last time i went, i hope they are still around this time.

Cheers


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Karl, good luck mate. I would love to join you but am heading out to lenthalls. Same reasons as you tho. :twisted: Aaaah, moonlight on the dam


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

hairymick said:


> Heya Karl, good luck mate. I would love to join you but am heading out to lenthalls. Same reasons as you tho. :twisted: Aaaah, moonlight on the dam


I'm just hoping this wind dies down by the weekend, afternoons have been bloody aweful up on the lake lately due to the cracking easterly that comes up every arvo. 


Kendog said:


> Im heading out to kirkleigh on monday the 9th for the week. Do you reckon the moon will still be bright enough on the monday for some night fishing?
> There were some bloody big Yellow's getting around up there last time i went, i hope they are still around this time.
> Cheers


Hey Kendog, I'll still be there monday, keep an eye out for an old suby wagon with a viking espri close by, and a couple of canoes with home made outriggers. Come and say G'day. 
Monday night will still be very bright out there mate, hopefully I'll have some yellas to show ya.


----------



## Kendog (May 29, 2006)

ok, will do... Ill have my old crappy yak with a lil outboard cause im taking a mate out with me. Hopefully cya there, good luck with the fishing.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Sorry Karl but have commitments of another kind to attend. It would have been a great weekend. Besides the big yellas, you also have the monster bass as well that call somerset home. Good luck and tight lines. :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks like the other blokes are not gonna camp out this weekend, but they're still going for a 3am fish, I'm undecided as yet, see how the weather looks, I may still go up and camp the night.


----------

